

 Review my startup: A newspaper website builder (SaaS) - bengtan
http://www.prosepoint.net

======
_pius
Great idea and I think the pricing is very compelling. Of course, I don't work
for a newspaper, so take that with a grain of salt. :)

------
vipivip
Like it, but price for enterprise is way too high.

~~~
bengtan
Thanks. I'll keep this in mind the next time we have a pricing/product
positioning review.

